

Show HN: iCantHear – An app for communicating with the deaf - etiennead
http://icanthear.org/

======
mikhailt
1\. I like the idea here, I'm hearing impaired myself and like what you're
trying to do with the app but I don't like the idea of sending private
conversation across the network in clear view. What's your privacy policy?

2\. What's with the name? That's not really a good name to focus on the core
thing that deaf people can't do. How about a more positive name that shows
what they CAN do.

"How to communicate with the deaf people?" was your question when you develop
the app and your answer "let's release an app that clearly focuses on their
disability by naming it, iCantHear".

If you wanted to release an app to help the blind people, you're going to name
it "iCantSee", right?

